# Vail Run, Vail CO, 2/6-13



## bbernece (Dec 23, 2020)

Large Studio, full kitchen.   Queen bed and sofa sleeper (sleeps 4).   Free shuttle to slopes.  Great resort.   $800 for the week.   Please private message me if interested.  Thanks, and Happy Holidays.


----------



## bbernece (Dec 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## bbernece (Dec 31, 2020)

another bump


----------



## bbernece (Jan 4, 2021)

bbernece said:


> another bump


bump again, now $700 for the week


----------



## bbernece (Jan 8, 2021)

bbernece said:


> bump again, now $700 for the week


still hopeful some tugger can use this week


----------



## bbernece (Jan 14, 2021)

How about $650 for the week?


----------



## hobie (Jan 19, 2021)

I'd do it if you could move the week.


----------



## bbernece (Jan 21, 2021)

Offer is only for week beginning 2/06, but thank you for asking


----------



## bbernece (Jan 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## Linda K (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi there, is this still available for the rest of the week?


----------

